# 360 Degree Rotation for AOKP 16+?



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone could get a 360 degree rotation working for AOKP 16 and onward?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Not that it matters, but why do you need it?


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone made a mod pack for previous versions that included more shortcuts on the lockscreen and 360 rotation, but now that the quad shortcuts are included in AOKP it's not relevant anymore and i'd still like to have the 360. Plus a phone with no physical buttons rotating 180 degrees = awesome.


----------



## phantom27ck (Jan 13, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Not that it matters, but why do you need it?


360 Rotation works great for the "cupholder mod".

You know, where you put the phone in the cupholder with audio and usb cables plugged in...


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

how do you tell the difference between 0 degree rotation and 360 degree rotation?

portrait to landscape is 90 degrees
portrait to "upside down" is 180 degrees
portrait to "reverse landscape" is 270 degrees
so... voila! my screen is rotated 360 degrees instantly with no modifications!


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Teksu said:


> how do you tell the difference between 0 degree rotation and 360 degree rotation?
> 
> portrait to landscape is 90 degrees
> portrait to "upside down" is 180 degrees
> ...


Non of the ROM's allow for 180 rotation. They call it the 360 rotation mod and I'm asking to see if anyone can bring it back for the new builds. What's the problem with that?


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

No problem with that at all. just thought it was odd that you would want to rotate the screen "360 degrees" because the effect is the same as not rotating at all. didn't know there was a mod with an inaccurate title. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Non of the ROM's allow for 180 rotation. They call it the 360 rotation mod and I'm asking to see if anyone can bring it back for the new builds. What's the problem with that?


I just made the mod for myself running Faboulous' Rom and it worked just fine.

Here it is for AOKP build 17; I can't test it for you because I'm not running AOKP, but it should work. Make a backup of your setup and apply through CWR.

*Download:*
http://www.mediafire...0speeb3eezmdjeu


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I just made the mod for myself running Faboulous' Rom and it worked just fine.
> 
> Here it is for AOKP build 17; I can't test it for you because I'm not running AOKP, but it should work. Make a backup of your setup and apply through CWR.
> 
> ...


Wanted to report - this works great on 17. Can you modify the stock launcher2.apk to rotate as well? I can't find anyone that will do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

* @Teksu,*

Have you found a 360 degree mod?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

brainfire said:


> * @Teksu,*
> 
> Have you found a 360 degree mod?


Are you kidding? Bc he isn't looking for a mod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

*
Thanks @bouchigo! *

*
Working great on AOKP17.*


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Wanted to report - this works great on 17. Can you modify the stock launcher2.apk to rotate as well? I can't find anyone that will do it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Cool, glad it worked out.

This should do the launhcer for you: http://www.mediafire.com/?52texdm55c4c2l4


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Cool, glad it worked out.
> 
> This should do the launhcer for you: http://www.mediafire...52texdm55c4c2l4


Dude - B - you are the man! Do you know how many developers I have asked to do that for me? A lot! They either blew me off or told me to do it my self or told me to google it. I mean - I know that we all shouldn't be spoon fed- and as easy as some things seem to some people -they just aren't that easy for others.

Anyways - will you let me buy you a monster? Shoot me your pay-pal link. Also - would you mind if I shared the link? Bc there are others that may be interested.

Oh yeah - and finally - the launcher rotation - will it have to be updated every time the rom gets updated - if that is the case - maybe you could do a write up or something?

So yeah- thanks again.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

thepolishguy said:


> Dude - B - you are the man! Do you know how many developers I have asked to do that for me? A lot! They either blew me off or told me to do it my self or told me to google it. I mean - I know that we all shouldn't be spoon fed- and as easy as some things seem to some people -they just aren't that easy for others.
> 
> Anyways - will you let me buy you a monster? Shoot me your pay-pal link. Also - would you mind if I shared the link? Bc there are others that may be interested.
> 
> ...


No problem, just enjoy it









The update depends on whether or not significant changes are made to the launcher.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

What are the chances of that working for Codename Android 1.1.1?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

staticx57 said:


> What are the chances of that working for Codename Android 1.1.1?


Haha. Probably pretty good. Nandroid and try it. You can always restore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Trying this after a fresh backup, done a few mods today I want to keep. Been messing with themes and 7zip. Nothing like booting the phone when you REALLY don't know what's going to happen!
EDIT: Works, didn't appear to break anything. Thank you, sir!


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey CZ- would it be possible for you to update the OP with the couple of links posted by B?

Maybe it would help some folks that were searching like I was. Thanks if you get the chance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I would but I think it would be better for him to open a thread in the theme section. If he doesn't want to id be glad to change it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just wanted to report that it does NOT work with codename android. :\ oh well lol


----------



## Honky Kong 64 (Dec 25, 2011)

Will this work on previous versions like AOKP 14?


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

thepolishguy said:


> Wanted to report - this works great on 17.


Me too. Works perfectly.


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

Works great for me on 17. My question now is there a way to lock the orientation? Every time my screen times out it flips back around.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks like it's been added as an option to enable/disable this mod on AOKP's latest build (build 18), so you won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> It looks like it's been added as an option to enable/disable this mod on AOKP's latest build (build 18), so you won't have to worry about it anymore.


Well - rotation is only enabled in apps. Not in the launcher. I just flashed AOKP 19 and Launcher2.apk_build17_with_rotation. Still works. I didn't see any files in the .zip that would conflict. You know - like .jar files or SystemUI.apk. So I figured it was safe.


----------

